# Discucion sobre mejoras en el Amplificador P3A



## juanma (Ene 11, 2009)

Buenas, arme sobre una placa prototipo un amplificador propuesto por la pagina de Elliot Sound Proyect:

http://sound.whsites.net/project3a.htm

El tema es que a la salida mido casi Vcc, es decir 17.47V.

Lo revise varias veces, cambie algunos transistores pero tengo las mismas medidas.
Q7 y Q8 son TIP33C / TIP34C, ya los tenia, asi que los use para probar el amplificador.
Mañana compro otro par de transistores de salida.

Les dejo un esquema con algunas medidas que tome, con el potenciometro del BIAS al maximo.

Vce(Q9) varia poco, entre 0.97V(Vr max) y 1.30(Vr min), esta bien eso?
Me llama la atensión la tension sobre las resistencias R9 y R10, casi todo +-Vcc
El LED verde enciende débilmente.

Voy a seguir tomando medidas y revisando el circuito a ver si cometi algun error.
Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 11, 2009)

Revisa la conexion de Q1 y Q2 (colector y emisor invertidos y demas) , me parece que el problema lo tenes ahi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2009)

Hay una cuenta que no me da ¿?¿?¿?

Si tienes 35,3V entre C-E del TIP33, deberías tener aproximadamente 0,3 Vcc en la unión de R13 y R14, o tu fuente de alimentación NO es simétrica.


----------



## juanma (Ene 11, 2009)

Al final todo era el transistor de entrada, base-emisor en corto.
Tal cual "predijo" eduardo   

Sobre las cuentas Fogonazo, ahora que anda voy a volver a medir lo que comentas, seguramente me equivoque en la medicion. En breve lo publico.
Pero en resumen, el amplificador anda 10 puntos.

No se si los TIP33C/TIP34C son la mejor opcion, algun otro par me recomiendan? En encapsulado TO-3P, ya que es mas comodo a la hora de colocarlo en el disipador.

Voy a reformular el post ahora que anduvo.
Estaria bueno hacer un par de mejoras al amplificador y dedicar este espacio a la discucion/opiniones de las cosas. Les comento que he hecho hasta ahora:

Hice algunas modificaciones una vez que anduvo.
Modifique la etapa de entrada segun el libro de Douglas Self (mi unico referente por ahora) como la figura 49(b)
Deje el transistor Q3 tal cual esta en ESP.


Dice que una degeneracion de los emisores de los transistores de entrada, reduce alrededor de 10 veces la distorsion. Les dejo unas imagenes de las diferentes etapas con sus respectivos graficos.





Me gustaria contar con un osciloscopio y generador de señal a mano a modo de verificar varias cosas, sino, esto mas que electronica es fe.

La etapa de salida es una configuracion CFP o par Sziklai, que esta mas que bien. En todos lados lei excelentes criticas de esta configuración y hasta post hablado de eso.

Sobre el BIAS, setee el voltaje en R13 y R14 en 33mV, lo que da una Iq=100mA, pero después de un tiempo escuchando el voltaje subio de 33 a 47mV, hablando de corriente esto es de 100mA a 141mA (con el correspondiente aumento de la temperatura).

Que opinan de cambiar el *BC547(Q9)* por un *BD139*, a modo de colocarlo sobre el transistor y poder controlar el aumento de Iq?
El offset es minimo 50mV, asi que no creo necesario un control DC Offset, pero si mas adelante voy a ver de colocar un servo de DC con un OP07.

Para aumentar el slewrate, que debo tener en cuenta en el circuito y como lo aumento?

Quiero rediseñar este amplificador no para graves, sino medios-agudos

Que otras mejoras podrian ser validas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2009)

Me parece que lo que estas probando es *Mas que Muy Bueno*, pero
¿ Que parámetros o instrumental estas empleando para las comparaciones ?
¿ Como estas comparando ?
¿ Dejaste un circuito de referencia y conmutas entre uno y otro ?

No te olvides que *TODOS* los sentidos de ser humano son relativos (No sirven para medir en forma absoluta, necesitan una referencia) mas salado, mas frío, menos aspero, mas caliente, Etc


----------



## juanma (Ene 11, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Me parece que lo que estas probando es *Mas que Muy Bueno*


No digo que suene mal, de hecho, no suena nada mal, sino que he visto bastantes esquemas de amplificador (PCPAudio, DIYAudio, Google o ahora que lo estoy leyendo, Douglas Self, los amplificadores de Elektor, etc), y por lo que he visto, _considere_ que pueden realizarse algunas "mejoras"



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Que parámetros o instrumental estas empleando para las comparaciones ?


Como comente antes, _me gustaria contar con un osciloscopio y generador de señal a mano a modo de verificar varias cosas, sino, esto mas que electronica es fe._
Lamento solamente cuento con un tester    , por eso la idea del post, alguien con tiempo e instrumental o *experiencia* puede ampliar un poco mas sobre esto.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Como estas comparando ?


Con un TDA2050 tengo en mente. Este es el 1er amplificador discreto que armo y anda, asi que comparar con otro discreto no creo, solo con gainclone queda.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Dejaste un circuito de referencia y conmutas entre uno y otro ?


Nop, solo realice el cambio. Esta etapa de entrada la veo en tantos lados (espejo de corriente) que _ni dudo_ en que disminuye la distorsion.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No te olvides que *TODOS* los sentidos de ser humano son relativos (No sirven para medir en forma absoluta, necesitan una referencia) mas salado, mas frío, menos aspero, mas caliente, Etc


Psicoacustica.
Lo tengo presente a eso, pero en todo caso, este amplificador seria la primer referencia seria con la que cuento. Futuros amplificador que haga o diseños o re-diseños van a estar referidos a este.

Sobre el amplificador, el cambio de Q9, el 90% de los esquemas lleva BD139 similar y estan montados en el disipador.Este amplificador tiene el problema de la deriva termina? o me equivoco?
Aumenta Temp => aumenta Iq => aumenta Temp => ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Me parece que lo que estas probando es *Mas que Muy Bueno*,


Lo muy bueno es el echo de estar probando configuraciones y/o esquemas



> ¿ Que parámetros o instrumental estas empleando para las comparaciones ?
> ¿ Como estas comparando ?
> ¿ Dejaste un circuito de referencia y conmutas entre uno y otro ?
> 
> No te olvides que *TODOS* los sentidos de ser humano son relativos (No sirven para medir en forma absoluta, necesitan una referencia) mas salado, mas frío, menos aspero, mas caliente, Etc


Todo lo demás viene a colación de que NO te dejes influenciar por tu oído, es un mal consejero, si quieres ir probando variantes arma otra placa y ve COMPARANDO las sucesivas reformas contra tu placa testigo.

Respecto al instrumental:
Cuando pueda voy a publicar un equipo de pruebas para audio de bajo coste y muy buenos resultados, este es capaz de darte en segundos una visión general y precisa de distorsión y respuesta a frecuencia.


----------



## Manonline (Ene 11, 2009)

uuuh geniaal, espero con ansias ese equipo de pruebas...

y a lo que se referia fogonazo con ir conmutando es tener, por ejemplo, las dos o tres etapas de entradas armadas y aisladas del amplificador en si. entonces con un selector de cualquier tipo pones la primera de las 3 opciones a prueba, escuchas, cambias (conmutas) al segundo circuito, escuchas y comparas, y despues conmutas con el ultimo y comparas.

creo que eso es mas barato que armar otra potencia y ademas eliminas la posibilidad de que los dos no sean exactamente iguales...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 11, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Respecto al instrumental:
> Cuando pueda voy a publicar un equipo de pruebas para audio de bajo coste y muy buenos resultados, este es capaz de darte en segundos una visión general y precisa de distorsión y respuesta a frecuencia.



Es justo lo que ando buscando! junto con un buen generador de funciones... así que lo vamos a estar esperando!

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2009)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Es justo lo que ando buscando! junto con un buen generador de funciones... así que lo vamos a estar esperando!


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construccion-generador-funciones-audio-13135/


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 12, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> ...Sobre el amplificador, el cambio de Q9, el 90% de los esquemas lleva BD139 similar y estan montados en el disipador.Este amplificador tiene el problema de la deriva termina? o me equivoco?
> Aumenta Temp => aumenta Iq => aumenta Temp => ...


Para eso estan las resistencias de .33 en el emisor.  Si se pone un mayor valor mejora (menor variacion del bias) pero las R calientan mas (hacen falta de mayor potencia) y habra 'un poco' menos de potencia disponible.
Si son mas chicas, empeora y pasado un limite tenes un embalaje termico con probable quemada de transistores.

Con el transistor montado sobre el disipador se compensa un poco la variacion.

A veces da problemas la polarizacion bootstrap de la salida, porque sabe estar 'justa', y si se reemplazan transistores por otros de 'un poco menos' ganancia puede que no alcance --> en este caso tendrias un recorte del semiciclo negativo a alto volumen y baja frecuencia.
Esto lo controlas solamente con osciloscopio, pero una simulacion te puede dar una idea del margen que tenes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2009)

Esta es mi segunda topología preferida.
Actualmente estoy trabajando con *esto*, si bien todavia esta en etapa de pruebas los resultados son alentadores.

Esquema de la parte de ajuste de biass y bootstrapping 



Rendimiento a minima potencia:




Rendimiento a maxima potencia:


----------



## juanma (Ene 12, 2009)

Comence a armar la etapa de 20W Class A de SiliconChip.
Deje el P3A tal cual la ultima vez, con corriente en espejo en la entrada y Q9=BC547.

Espero hoy tener todo armado y comparar las 2 etapas, y comentar los resultados.

Fogonazo, Q21 y Q22 son los drivers?
Simulaste las otras configuraciones del VAS a ver cual tiene menos distorsion?
Ayer las lei en la pag 96 de Douglas.

Por cierto, que libro/s usas de teoria?
Aparte de Douglas, tengo tambien el de High Power Audio Amplifier de Randy Slone. Los de electronica de la facultad, simplemente no llegan a este nivel.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> ....Fogonazo, Q21 y Q22 son los drivers?


Correcto, es salida con MOSFET



> Simulaste las otras configuraciones del VAS a ver cual tiene menos distorsion?


Nones, estoy encaprichado con este esquema.



> Por cierto, que libro/s usas de teoria?


¿ Que es un libro?, ¿ Que es teoría ? (Ironía, se lo que es un libro, tengo uno justamente sosteniendo el monitor)
Aplico lo poco que se me quedo adherido a la neurona y experiencia.
No tengo un libro en particular, aunque los e leído creo que todos.



> Aparte de Douglas, tengo tambien el de High Power Audio Amplifier de Randy Slone. Los de electronica de la facultad, simplemente no llegan a este nivel.


En la facultad se dan los principios, pero no se llega a hilar muy fino sobre el tema. 
Las únicas formas que conozco de especializare en el tema es "autodidacta" o que te toque la suerte de trabajar en "Mark Levinson", "Krell", "McIntosh", Etc, lógicamente en la parte diseño.


----------



## Manonline (Ene 12, 2009)

lindo CV, fogo, eh?


----------



## juanma (Ene 12, 2009)

Buenas novedades, el amplificador de SiliconChip anduvo de una, apenas lo prendi 20mV a la salida   
Ayer el de ESP, hoy este, excelente.

Hice pruebas de audición y *si hay diferencias* entre uno y otro.
Asi quedo la placa del de SiliconChip y otras fotos:


Aca detalle del BD139 montado sobre el TIP2955


Parlante en el que hice las escuchas, no es para nada uno de equipo de musica, es parte de 3 que venian en un set surround.


Para la foto con los 2 amplificadores, la camara se quedo sin pilas   
Pero era otra placa mas y mas cables, despues en todo caso subo unas imagenes.

Los 2 amplificador anduvieron sin problemas. Pese a estar hecho en placa experimental, sin conexion estrella de tierra, puentes por algunos lugares y no estar dentro de un gabinete, en ambos, *cero ruido*, literalmente pegando el oido al parlante, nada se escuchaba.
El offset bajo en los 2, menos de 50mV (SiliconChip 19.5mV de offset)

Sobre el sonido, tiene mas _presencia_ el amplificador de SiliconChip, el de ESP los graves son mas marcados.
Estuve escuchando algo de Jazz y del gran John Williams (musica orquestal). Instrumentos de viento tienen mas fuerza en SC.

En ambos, Iq=90-100mA (NO use el SC en Clase A) - Alimentacion +-20V - El audio era MP3 a 320kbps

Si hay un pequeño problema, el volumen.
Con un volumen medio/alto, se escuchan distorsiones en el SiliconChip (SC), por ejemplo en el tema principal de la pelicula The Matrix, las trompetas suenan mal. El voltimetro sobre las R=0.33ohm en esos momentos pasa de 40-30mV a 600mV o mas justamente cuando suena feo. 

Puede ser problema de la fuente? Es decir, de *falta de corriente?* A bajo volumen no pasa eso.
Uso un transformador de 18+18V, 2A, con reguladores LM317/LM337 regulado a 20V.
_Edit: Use como fuente un MP4 y se escuchaba bien a volumen alto, asi que debe ser un problema de interferencia entre el discman y el amplificador o interferencias con los otros amplificador.
Calculo que el problema de abajo se debe a lo mismo, ruido e interferencias.
Voy a ver de colocar filtros EMI a ver si mejora

Otra cosa, note que el transformador calienta bastante, eso que es de 18+18V, 2A.
*Les parece normal que caliente?* Calculo que el amplificador en reposo no consume mas de 500mA (esta en Clase AB con Iq=100/140mA aprox_

Paso algo extraño tambien, tengo un ecualizador de 10+10bandas y todos los chiches.
Estando la entrada del SC en corto (para medir tensiones), cuando apago el ecualizador, la tension en la resistencia de 0.33 del TIP2955 pasa de 40mV a 700mV (calentanto mucho) y no habia forma de bajarlo, prendi y apague la fuente y volvio a la normalidad, raro.

En resumen, voy a armar el de SiliconChip. 3 en total, uno para cada parlante.


----------



## juanma (Ene 13, 2009)

Leyendo el comentario de Fogonazo en otro post sobre las resistencias, estoy considerando utilizar las de tolerancia 1%. El tema es que aca no se consiguen, obligado a pedirlas a Buenos Aires.

Se compran de a 1 o vienen 5 en el pack?
Que precio rondan?

Fogonazo, ya que sos el representante no oficial de electronica Liniers    que es ese programa para bajar que aparece en la pagina? El stock de componentes?

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/indexhtml.htm

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2009)

Ohpssss Cambiamos de página, NO la conocía.
Supongo que sera un listado de productos.

Las resistencias "Metal Film" (Ideales para engendros de audio) y al 1% no valen mucho mas que las comunes. En realidad valen el triple, pero siguen siendo valores insignificantes, te costará mucho mas el envío que las resistencias en si.

Si piensas comprar, te las puedo llevar a domicilio a cambio de un chivito de Alumine o zonas aledañas.

Para una idea
http://www.electrocomponentes.com/busqueda.php



> SFR16-0,47R 	METAL FILM RESISTOR 5% 0,47R 	0.015
> SFR16-0,39R 	METAL FILM RESISTOR 5% 0,39R 	0.015
> SFR16-0,33R 	METAL FILM RESISTOR 5% 0,33R 	0.015
> SFR16-0.22R 	METAL FILM RESISITOR 5% 0.22R 	0.015
> ...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 13, 2009)

hago una pregunta fogo.. esa etapa es para drivear un par cuasi complementario?, te paso un circuito de un amplificador que no logro dejar funcionando, a ver que opiniones das....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> hago una pregunta fogo.. esa etapa es para drivear un par cuasi complementario?......


En efecto



> , te paso un circuito de un amplificador que no logro dejar funcionando, a ver que opiniones das....


Hoy por la noche lo miro


----------



## juanma (Ene 13, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si piensas comprar, te las puedo llevar a domicilio a cambio de un chivito de Alumine o zonas aledañas.



Ese lo liquidamos en año nuevo   

El proximo lo hacemos en el viaje de mochileros. Asi que si estas por el Bolson en las proximas semana, estas invitado al asado!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2009)

Mi ultimo chivito de la zona fue acampando sobre el río Agrio cerca de Caviahue y todavía lo extraño.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 13, 2009)

perdon fogonazo, puse cualquier cosa el dato de los diodos de clipping, los diodos son SF16 y no SF86


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 14, 2009)

fogo, pudiste ver el esquema que postie?

PD: feliz cumple! (en el foro)


----------



## Tavo (Mar 27, 2016)

Después de casi 8 años, habrá podido hacer funcionar correctamente el ampli que posteó Hazard_1998 en la página anterior?

Se ve *interesantísimo*. Perfectamente simétrico... ese esquema es muy de *TOC*.

PD: Perdón por revivir el tema. Pero realmente me gustaría tener una respuesta.


----------

